# V60 +svart = ??



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So been espressoing it up for a while now as im back to work and lacking the time to make a v60.

So dusted it off and had a play and it got me interested again in various methods,

Just wanting people to chime in who have a svart and v60 as to which grind setting/methods they have found tasty.

You can go from the square mile guide all the way to a super course 4:2 method.

Cheers jake


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I find the SM settings too course, I'm one notch belowx the last S

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I tend to have it around the first R in aeropress for a simple bloom plus one pour brew of 16g to 250g.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

@Cuprajake https://www.squaremileblog.com/2018/06/26/wilfa-grind-size-guide/

Job done. I followed this and found it pretty much spot on.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I have the silver svart, different motor I think, anyway I have to grind diner than that blog

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Rapid said:


> @Cuprajake https://www.squaremileblog.com/2018/06/26/wilfa-grind-size-guide/
> 
> Job done. I followed this and found it pretty much spot on.


 Yeah thats the guide i mention, just wondering where other people set at though as theres alot of variations


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Yeah thats the guide i mention, just wondering where other people set at though as theres alot of variations


 Ah yeah, my bad. All I can say is that I found it really accurate for 500ml.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

TETSU KASUYA did his first method with a modified v60 and very coarse grind, he since changed to a single pour with alot finer almost mokka pot grind.


----------



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

I do the JH method, 60g/l coffee (usually for me 15g-250 or 30g-500).

Wilfa Uniform set 16-19 depending on the bean.

I usually get a 3:00-3:20 brew time.

Stir, allow to cool and the results are absolutely stunning!

Recently using Square Mile Filter Blend & Volvic water 👌🏻


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So ive tried two the past two days

Both set on the same grind

First cup 13g 200g water

50g bloom with mixing the grounds then 3 more pours of 50g 30s apart

This gave a nice cup around 2.30minutes

Second method

16g 250g water

32g bloom for 1 minute then one single pour for the rest

This resulted in a longer brew time 3minute and a much bitter cup


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So tried a new one from black cat today,

Couldnt really pull the flavours out so thinking of grinding finer

13g to 200g water,

30g bloom for 30s

70g slow pour

100g pour


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You shouldn't need to grind very fine to extract a V60, there's wide rang of sizes that work. Finer grinds can tolerate a faster pour, slower pour for coarser grinds.

It is more important to note the grind setting & pour timings, than the final brew time. Total brew times will overlap with different regimes & grinds, over a decent sample of coffees.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks mark, i know we've discussed at length the v60 😂

I kinda get knowledge blind, in that ive researched so much that it all blends into one.

After watching the hof ive ordered a clever dripper, im so easily influenced 😜

Fwiw i think on my older svar im about right with the grind being set towards the end of aeropress.

Esp for these bad boys, must admit it's the biggest beans ive seen in person before


----------

